# Do More Airlines Fees Affect Your Decisions When Purchasing Flights?



## Reenie08 (May 25, 2016)

As we all try to save and keep more money in our pockets airlines continue to charge for basic things that were once included in the cost of a flight like seat selection, sitting with children, meals, and the ability to watch movies. 

Do these new fees affect how you buy flights?


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes, to an extent. I hate checked baggage fees. I try to fly Westjet when possible since I have the Westjet World Elite Mastercard which allows my party to check in one free bag each at no cost. I also like their annual companion fare. In my mind, these benefits are 'worth the card' even though I don't use the card for any of my day-to-day spending.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I only compare bottom line pricing.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Not really as I fly economy class and only carry one checked baggage and 1 carry-on. If I fly frequently, it might be a different story.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We only do carry on now.

But many airlines we have travelled on lately charge for things like seat selection, food, drinks (coffee, juice, etc), admin/processing fees, and charges for using a credit card. It all adds up. Since they are all different we go straight to the bottom line cost.


----------

